
AWS quietly introduces AI services opt-out policies - jtwaleson
https://docs.aws.amazon.com/organizations/latest/userguide/orgs_manage_policies_ai-opt-out.html
======
jtwaleson
Just stumbled upon this option in the AWS console today. Big pain point solved
for me as I wasn't comfortable with customer's data potentially being seen by
AWS employees (Rekognition). Hope other providers follow suit.

What I find strange is that this was apparently already an option but had to
be requested via support?

